# Something a little different



## SENC (Apr 5, 2014)

Pulled out this walnut a couple weeks ago and just felt like turning something different than my usual shape. This call is made from some of Onur's @Turkish walnut beautiful turkish walnut stash, and the design is HEAVILY influenced by Rip Fanning's calls, which I've always liked. I think this is one of my favorites, even though simple. It is less highly finished than most, to give it a slightly aged look. Tung oil finish, lightly buffed.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140405_165455_zpshnzt9umu.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140405_165706_zps8vnqi2re.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140405_165559_zpsxvqmh8nb.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow - that's a great turn but the sanding job is superb. I would have round all the corners off trying to get the flats of the grooves that smooth. Nice job.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2014)

Very Handsome. !!!!


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 5, 2014)

man that's a sharp looking call. Don't get any better than that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

awsomer henry


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice looking call. Rick


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks, guys. It was a fun one. Wood like that makes it twice as fun.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 5, 2014)

Very very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Henry you did a stunning job on that. Shows that beautiful grain and figure.  

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2014)

That's beautiful! I generally prefer simple shapes, but the extra details really work with this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Turkish walnut (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi mate!!! Finally i found a chance to look at your unique work. I would like to say that this precious work is one of the best i have ever seen without question.

Thank you very very very much my friend!!! I am really so happy to see your beautiful art. You are a real artist.

Greetings from Istanbul, Turkey
Onur

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 10, 2014)

I like it !!! a lot !!!! Henry your work is inspiring. So much so I have decided to make a game call myself. Hope you see the post and give me your opinion on my efforts. I noticed your a person with good since of humor and it should have some of that as well, so as not to boar you. It will be a very serious attempt at making a good call though. Thanks Henry, big fan of your works, keep them coming !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, Onur - glad you approve!

Thanks for your comments, too, Lowell! Can't wait to see your call, and let me know if I can help in any way. I greatly appreciate your sense of humor, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2014)

I do not know how I missed this one- Beautiful wood. Nice work Henry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 11, 2014)

Beautiful wood and a perfect turn. GREAT JOB!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2014)

Henry, that is a really nice turn and some beautiful wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

